# gotta hate ignorant newbies...



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

yes, that title of "ignorant newbie" is pertaining to me. While not at all new to nissans and all of their glory, (jsut sold my 1991 NX2000, lightly modded)i am new to the realm of Z's, and am trying to learn more. I was wondering what a Shiro version of a Z is, as i have been hearing it a little lately, and it piqued my curiosity


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

To answer your question "what is a Shiro"? The Shiro special edition was the all white special (even the rims are white) of which only 1000 were made all Turbos and all identical. It had the simplest things such as anolog dash and none of the creature comforts found in other Z31s (it was the sportiest Z31 put out in the USDM). It had Recaro bucket seats, and all were 5 speeds. They came with a viscous coupling LSD. All had suspension upgrades (their springs are better than any of the aftermarket options but sadly they are completely out of stock), along with better springs came struts that were much firmer (not adjustable made by Koni) than any struts that came on Z31s (if you think firm is really firm on your Electronically Adjustable Suspension get in a Shiro) and they had thicker swaybars. All for an extra 1000 bucks above a normal Turbo. Theres more, all 1000 were identical with a special lower front lip spoiler. I am leaving some things out but thats the jist of it.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

sweet ass. thanks.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- I want one- there is a guy running around here with one that looks like that- I wonder if that is what it is!!! Maybe I can smack into him with my nx and run off then if I see him in traffic when Im driving the Z I can ask him if he will sell it to me. I bet he doesnt even know what he has !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You better get lucky. Shiros are extremely rare I am lucky to be able to see one in my town. If it has white wheels the recaro bucket seats, and its all white and says Shiro then there is a good chance it is a Shiro.


----------

